# Meet N Greet?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

icantdecide05-18-2010 09:31 PM
*Re: Meet N Greet?*

I'm fairly sure I'm still in and bringing my DD!!!

Sam197405-17-2010 11:50 PM
*Re: Meet N Greet?*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *7costanza* (Post 99) 
_The drama Llama...._

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

that's someone ELSE's Mistake.. GET it right 7! 

7costanza05-17-2010 11:49 PM
*Re: Meet N Greet?*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Sam1974* (Post 97) 
_ohhh 7... i don't ever bring drama, just sarcasm _

The drama Llama....

Sam197405-17-2010 11:43 PM
*Re: Meet N Greet?*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *7costanza* (Post 95) 
_Thanks Sam.....he wait ..no drama...your not going?_

ohhh 7... i don't ever bring drama, just sarcasm 

cc391505-17-2010 11:41 PM
*Re: Meet N Greet?*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *7costanza* (Post 92) 
_Wheres the groan button...I work mondays, and cashed in all my vaca ...now lets get this on topic._

That's what S/L is for.

7costanza05-17-2010 11:41 PM
*Re: Meet N Greet?*

6 PM - Close (1 AM)

Peddler's Loft

1 Judson Street
Raynham, MA 02767

(508) 823-1255

Bring yer beer guts and leave the drama at home!

Thanks Sam.....he wait ..no drama...your not going?

Sam197405-17-2010 11:40 PM
*Re: Meet N Greet?*

i put it on the calendar already. with address, telephone number and hours of op...

dazy505-17-2010 11:39 PM
*Re: Meet N Greet?*

True... next Monday.

7costanza05-17-2010 11:38 PM
*Re: Meet N Greet?*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Sam1974* (Post 89) 
_7 never goes. he just likes to pretend.. he's Mr. Secret Squirrel.._

Wheres the groan button...I work mondays, and cashed in all my vaca ...now lets get this on topic.

Sam197405-17-2010 11:36 PM
*Re: Meet N Greet?*

7 never goes. he just likes to pretend.. he's Mr. Secret Squirrel..

7costanza05-17-2010 11:36 PM
*Re: Meet N Greet?*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *dazy5* (Post 87) 
_Are you even going, 7?_

NO....I just thought the members that are going should have a forum to update the [email protected] Isnt it soon.

dazy505-17-2010 11:34 PM
*Re: Meet N Greet?*

Are you even going, 7?

7costanza05-17-2010 11:31 PM
*Meet N Greet?*

Well......


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*For those that just wanted to know when and where.*

6 PM - Close (1 AM)

Peddler's Loft

1 Judson Street
Raynham, MA 02767

(508) 823-1255


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

5/24?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes 5/24


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

We'll more then likely be a 2&1/2


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

For those of you who will be going you can tell StbbrnMedic by the belly she's hanging out with!!! LMAO


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh Sweet I thought it was on Sat. Maybe now I will be able to go as long as nothing pressing comes up.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I won't be there Monday is going to be a LONG day for me...someone, anyone have 1 or 2 for me


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK Top I'll do that for ya!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

See you tonight...

6 PM - Close (1 AM)

*Peddler's Loft
*
1 Judson Street
Raynham, MA 02767


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Have a beer for me. Enjoy yourselves, wish I could be there with you :beer_yum:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Have a few for me also.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Geeez with all these "few" we're going to have for members that can't go, it should be one hell of a night. Sorry to all that can't make it. :teeth_smile:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm still going!!!!! cc I know you cant wait to meet me!!! Its gonna be one hell of a disappointment for ya!!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

OK where are u Kenny? Timmy? Gaf?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

WAIT!!! You guys are going to the diddler's loft? Damn I wish I was home (MA) this weekend. I remember that place...well kinda. If the bartender that's old with the smoking body is still there, ask her for a Zombie.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

I need to pay more attention to these things.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

OK will be closing the place come on down

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Goddamnit, Im a day off and thought it was still Sunday.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Great time last night! It was nice putting some more faces to the names and seeing the regular M&G crew again. 

We at MC are not politically correct and we proved that last night... and we weren't even at the gay bar that Tim and Ken frequent lol...

At least that explained all the strange looks from the bartender 

Tim, Ken I blame you two for the pounding headache this morning I was fine with my beer but noooooo someone had to get the LIT's going 

Till next time, cheers!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I agree with Gil. Great time! It was my first m&g and I'm looking forward to the next one already.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wasn't expecting the headache. Must be from my allergies!

Was great meeting the people I had not met before!

Oh! And for the record we started getting the strange looks whe jap said, "when I saw those two lesbians at the lunber store." She looked slightly off with that, so I said, "why did he have to ruine it by telling me they weren't hot? I love hot lesbians!!"......


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

"Why are you taking a picture of my car??? Because that's the stupidest thing I have ever seen" LOL loved that...


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

It was an awesome time... even sober lol 
It was nice seeing the gang there that I haven't seen in a while & meeting some that I didn't know before.

And hun.... that headache is because you're dehydrated.... sorry bout that.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hmmm, I thought Fra told you to get off? ummmm wait, ah, never mind..... :banghead:


He should have known I wouldn't listen. Lol


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

I still can't believe I missed this damn thread until the night of.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

So I can live vicariously through you rotten bastards....

Was the older bartender lady with the smoking body and the face of a domestically abused meth addict still working there? 

God I loved her. But then again, I was not usually thinking clearly.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

No it was some young hot lesbian... Well that's what she told Tim anyway


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Gil said:


> No it was some young hot lesbian... Well that's what she told Tim anyway


Haha...just what I was thinking. The old "I like girls" line. :throwball:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

She had to be gay. She didn't flirt with ME at all! LMFAO


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

fra444 said:


> She had to be gay. She didn't flirt with ME at all! LMFAO


that's because you were drooling on yourself lol
guess lesbians have that effect on you.. lol


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

SniperGAF said:


> You made me break my silence for THIS ??????
> 
> A) She was built like the Titanic.
> B) She's probably Timmays girlfriend.
> C) If I asked her for her number she prolly has her own area code she was so fat.


She looked like the Drama Llama to me 

HAHAHH jussssssssssssssssss kiddin...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

You did indeed miss all that.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

sgthoskins said:


> I need to pay more attention to these things.


 No kidding. I missed the whole M&G posting till it was too late. Raynham is right down the street.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> No kidding. I missed the whole M&G posting till it was too late. Raynham is right down the street.


Can someone please give Obie and I a heads up for the next one so I can put it in my calendar? My memory is horrid at best.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> No kidding. I missed the whole M&G posting till it was too late. Raynham is right down the street.


I'll be honest Obes I thought you were working or something! 


sgthoskins said:


> Can someone please give Obie and I a heads up for the next one so I can put it in my calendar? My memory is horrid at best.


NO. Not because I dont want you there just because I cant even remember what I'm responding to now if I dont keep looking up!!!!


----------

